# Cut a hole too big for the fixture base



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Dahookher said:


> https://imgur.com/a/rjVuh
> 
> Please refer to the picture; but I was doing my first residential job myself and I accidentally cut a hole too big for the base of the fixture to cover up. Does anyone have an ideas how to fix it ? I don't want to buy a new fixture with a bigger base.


Learning does not come cheap.

Pay up and move on.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You need to do a blowout patch.
You'll need some backer above (a slat or another chunk of drywall) and screw your patch to that. 
You can hire a drywall guy to do the same thing so you don't slop mud all over their floors while you're learning.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Small black goof ring.

That, or even a different fixture with a bigger base would likely be cheaper than paying for drywall repair. That fixtures looks like it costs about $30.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

That looks pretty close. Can you not adjust that to get closer or cover it altogether?


Texting and Driving


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You know that spackle goop that starts out purple and then turns white when it dries? Well they have that in tubes now like toothpaste. You can squeeze it out to make a precise repair around that fixture base , and if you are a macmikeman, nobody ever even notices the repair , even Mike Homes can't tell.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I could see the wing of the box too. It's clearly too small of a canopy, so blame it on the customer. 

FWIW, you can fix that in 60 seconds with white caulk. Go right over the wing of the box to hide it. Put some masking tape on the canopy while applying the caulk to keep it clean, then pull it away and collect your check.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The internet is so high speed when it comes to changing the spelling of spackel to sparkle


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That's why I carry cottage cheese daily in my lunch box. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtimesgladly (Sep 12, 2017)

I did a lot of drywall when younger and believe me it is cheaper to replace the fixture especially since it is texture. If you do a patch such as some of the previous reply's make sure the calk is very good quality with good adhesion and flexibility. Cost of a good tube may be about the same or more than a new base. The problem is you have to put your name on every job you do so if a cheap patch fails maybe your customer will notice. Personally I would calk it and ask the customer what he or she thinks. A contractor in my opinion should always be honest and satisfy the customer. Sometimes you make money and sometimes you don't but you always do the right thing!


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Medallions can be helpful in certain situations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Go to a Sherwin Williams store and buy THIS
, 3M patch-plus-primer lightweight sparkling.

It's easy to apply with a small putty knife, sets up quickly and does not shrink. After you fill in the hole you can apply a second coat and use a sponge to get the texture you need. Talk to Sherwin Williams store employee about techniques to get the right texture. This should be fairly easy. Paint to match


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

That 3m product is good stuff...but any drywall patch should work fine.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

On a textured surface -- avoid repairs.

They take WAY too long and will stand out without a perfect color match.

That's ANOTHER project in itself... as in a separate trip to Big Box Hardware.

You ALWAYS want a mechanical solution ( bandaid ) if it's to hand.

As to the OP. Examine your soul. Why in the world did you make such a gaff ?

NEVER make a penetration into sheetrock// plaster without knowing -- ABSOLUTELY -- what it will take to cover your penetration. 

Just DON'T.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

not uncommon to expect a standard light fixture canopy to cover a standard box

really it looks like it does cover the box but not the ears


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Emerson-...53398&wl11=online&wl12=35807147&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey man been there and done it. Average the gap if you can put a bit of expanding foam in there, grab a small container of popcorn patch, paint dept. at HD or Lowes. trim foam and patch. It is so small if lights are on you cant' see it and if lights are off you still can't see it. Also explain that the fixtures are still designed around the old dinky small boxes and do not accommodate remodel boxes etc. Looks like you were off just a bit but sometimes 1/4" is enough. Be professional and do a good job at repair you should be golden.


----------

